# Show me frostier!



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

I dare you.

Rep to the person that shows me some frosty nugz!




:hubba:


----------



## Amateur Grower (Aug 20, 2009)

Awesome!!! What the heck is that, and is it yours?? :aok: 

AG


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

Heck yes.

Its my bubba::hubba:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45598


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 20, 2009)

A frosty Northern Light


----------



## natorious (Aug 20, 2009)

outdoor florida sun


----------



## midnight_toker (Aug 20, 2009)

That is so sweet it's making my teeth hurt.


----------



## kaotik (Aug 20, 2009)

my frosty Skush from last crop  
*hope this works, can't post the pic as i submitted it for BPOTM in april

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=110396&d=1240284562


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 20, 2009)

Arnt mine. Credit goes to BOfin.

For all the nonbelievers of Autos, LEDs, or CFLs.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

num num num num


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Arnt mine. Credit goes to BOfin.
> 
> For all the nonbelievers of Autos, LEDs, or CFLs.
> View attachment 127766
> View attachment 127767


 


I am considering using autos next ....so you like them eh? I am sick of waiting 4 months for flowering. lol


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am considering using autos next ....so you like them eh? I am sick of waiting 4 months for flowering. lol


I am impatient too....


but, Im not sick of getting nearly a lb. every 45 days....

rotation is key...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am considering using autos next ....so you like them eh? I am sick of waiting 4 months for flowering. lol



Its worth it. And they dont take half the maintenance.

And OGK. Most autos can provide around a ounce in a 6 to 8 inch pot. So 16 plants for an oz. If using 6 inch pots thats only a 2x2 area. Might want to spread them out a little bit, say 3x4 just to give plenty room. Keep them in rotation and have like 4 plants ready every 2 weeks.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 20, 2009)

hmmm... at what time of flowering are those?...

the first pic is of the pheno "My Sh_t" at 3 wks (of my Skush [Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush]), and the second pic is 3 days shy of 5 wks... 

...it's also a HEAVY producer (great bubble hash making strain...), and pretty minimal stretch...

'n ya... I know there's PM there... it's innactive - I've already taken care of that....


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I am impatient too....
> 
> 
> but, Im not sick of getting nearly a lb. every 45 days....
> ...


 

I am orderin some seeds tonight goin to buy my prepaid in a few. got me some auto fem seeds...hope they are bomb. then some regulars. I have almost everything under natural sun right now except the clones. The autoflowers will be under artificial tho...I am excited. I would jus die if I got that much...isnt livin in cal awesome man? ya for diabetes! lmao


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

Vancouver Guy....awesome looking stuff mmmm

makin mez pak da bowl now:bong: :bong: :bong:


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 25, 2009)

Frosty little bud


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 25, 2009)

that pic came out really small and i cant delete it.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's mine ! Not the best close up but still looks awesome to me !


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

*Amethyst x NorthernLights*, last year, 08 grow.  I guess she is more hairy than frosty.

Excellent pics and buds everyone....thanks for sharing.  Nice thread OGK.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow... These are amazing shot everyone!  Props!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

pics 1, 2=White Widow, pic 3 =ppp, pics 4,5=Mean green, pic 6 is the big White Widow. I never smelled anything like W.W. before. It has a ways to go, too.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 16, 2009)

Spearchucker!


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is a beauty tc........  Everyones stuff looks great !


----------



## Smot_poker (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm really baked and that was nice to look at. i am smoking on some purp right now, and it kind of looked like a few of those pics... weird.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 17, 2009)

Cheese x Skunk#1 F1.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 17, 2009)

I walk away for two minutes and my pooch eats a dry 8 gram nug of this...  Can't wait to see what comes in the next few hours as she hasn't gotten high since she was six months old........


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 17, 2009)

look at this bag seed frm 07..:holysheep: i can still remember how strong she was ..
also the fattest bud ive ever grown..


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Sep 17, 2009)

props to all of you. hell yeah!!


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Sep 18, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Arnt mine. Credit goes to BOfin.
> 
> For all the nonbelievers of Autos, LEDs, or CFLs.
> View attachment 127766
> View attachment 127767



what autos are those?


----------



## gurubomb (Sep 19, 2009)

i think op's are still frostiest


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Sep 19, 2009)

One of the smallest buds on one of my blueberrys.  I think I might have to taste that one, maybe, or not...TORTURE!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 19, 2009)

:hubba: wow green wow.........


----------



## gmo (Sep 19, 2009)

Some Kush at 51 days.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 20, 2009)

outdoorsman101 said:
			
		

> what autos are those?



LowRyder 2


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome pics ... only try to include the strain names, if you can. It can be a little frustrating seeing super-frosty jaw dropping bud pics and not knowing which strain(s) they're of. - RT


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2009)

*BlueBerry*

Excellent buds everyone....EXCELLENT!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2009)

Purple Frosting mid way up bud.

I cant get high enough to take a pic of the top cola.

eace:


----------



## OGKushman (Oct 2, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Purple Frosting mid way up bud.
> 
> *I cant get high enough *to take a pic of the top cola.
> 
> eace:


take another toke~!!!!!

:bong:


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2009)

looks like a few folks have shown you frosty nugz....here's a couple of mine ( i can't use most of my stuff because its already been posted)


----------



## IRISH (Oct 11, 2009)

as our friend umbra says, most of my pics are on here already... ...

still room for another old stoner? ...

outdoor durban poison
purp bagseed clone, she was a tasty treat.
ww outdoor
bagseed

awsome eye candy everyone. toking on some smoke me bro brought back from florida just today. is pretty tasty also...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2009)

This is The WhitexBubba Kush. I love this stuff:hubba:.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't think I can beat that bombbud. That's some crazy frostiness going on there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2009)

> Was that an organic grow?


Semi. She was grown in a mix of Sunshine potting soil and coco. Fed her Pure Blend Pro and teas.


> Where did you get your genetics for this?


She was a fem made by OG Raskal.


> That's some crazy frostiness going on there.


Thank you MP.


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 1, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> This is The WhitexBubba Kush. I love this stuff:hubba:.


WINNER SO FAR!:holysheep:


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2009)

whitegum


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2009)

*Nice shots everyone. Here we have The Flav aka Crusty & Spacecase. The first 3 pics are Spacecase and the last 3 are The Flav aka Crusty, *


----------



## c-man (Nov 2, 2009)

i can't compete with any of these but i couldn't help add a pic of my gal


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 2, 2009)

man you guys killer crystals makes my mouth water...


----------



## evz355 (Nov 10, 2009)

here is a couple of shots of one of my girls just past 3 weeks flower starting to get frosty


----------



## evz355 (Nov 10, 2009)

this was meant to be on the last post dont know what happened


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

My blue widow


----------



## JD466US (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go a Northern Light bud that I am currently growing in hydro.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 12, 2009)

here's my entry, Purple Bubblegum...week 6 out of 8-10 weeks...


----------

